# My Band: King of Foxes EP Release



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello GC'ers,

I just wanted to post the EP we just completed for one of my projects called King of Foxes. I play guitar in this group and it's really just some straight ahead four on the floor rock n' roll with some fun melodies. Check it out and let me know what you guys think.

https://kingoffoxes.bandcamp.com/

Cheers,
TWRC


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I got a sneak peak, it sounds great Tony.

King of Foxes will be playing a benefit my daughter is putting on, called Miracles Happen. It's on Sunday Dec. 15th, at On The Rocks downtown on Jasper Ave.

Door/ticket and silent auction proceeds are all going to the Stollery Children's Hospital. There will be several acts, with 'go time' being 8-9pm.

I'm looking forward to seeing you guys, Tony.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Kent! 

We're really looking forward to that show and can't wait to be there.

We have another show later that week on Dec 19 as well. We're playing The Common and it's actually going to be our EP Release Party as well - so if you Edmonton folks are looking for something to do Dec 19th around 9pm, come on down.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Jordan, maybe you can come up onstage and do a bowie cover or two.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

cool stuff!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good stuff.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with that. Do you? HAHAHA


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good stuff!

I really enjoyed those tunes.
Originals, I assume?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I like the band name and those songs are right up my alley. It's like a collage of all the music I listen to.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Good work! I think it sounds great and I wish you all the best. Props out to National Divide as well - I snuck a listen to some of their stuff on bandcamp and liked it quite a bit too. It seems like there's some really good stuff coming out of Edmonton these days!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Double post I like it so much


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh man, it's been a while since I've hung out with Jon. It would be pretty awesome to see him. 



nkjanssen said:


> Not at all.
> 
> I'm going to try to drag Jon L out too. He's usually in bed by 9pm, but I'll do my best.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

sulphur said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> I really enjoyed those tunes.
> Originals, I assume?


Thank you! Yes, originals. Those songs were mainly written by either Olivia (our singer / guitar player) and or myself.



hardasmum said:


> Thanks for sharing. I like the band name and those songs are right up my alley. It's like a collage of all the music I listen to.


Thanks! What do you enjoy listening to? 



Baconator said:


> Good work! I think it sounds great and I wish you all the best. Props out to National Divide as well - I snuck a listen to some of their stuff on bandcamp and liked it quite a bit too. It seems like there's some really good stuff coming out of Edmonton these days!


Thank you! nkjanssen's band is great with some pretty amazing musicians. In fact he and I have been discussing about collaborating too - Edmonton has a great music scene that's been slowly bubbling up. I wouldn't be surprised if you started hearing more and more Edmonton bands getting recognition outside of Alberta.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

TWRC said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing. I like the band name and those songs are right up my alley. It's like a collage of all the music I listen to.
> ...


Um...that's a dangerous question like when your girlfriend/wife asks you if she looks fat in her jeans. What if my answer offends you?! 

I mean this as a huge compliment, it has a 90's vibe to it. Musically one of the tracks reminds me a bit of The Killjoys, another one a bit of the Cure. A bit of Superchunk and The Promise Ring.

Your singers voice brings back memories of Lush..or maybe Curve? I forget who I'm thinking of.

Anyway, not suggesting its derivative at all!! It just reminds me of my youth and as such is immediately catchy and familiar.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good point Dave about the '90s vibe, maybe why it hit home for me too.

You got to love a good female singer too.

Just downloaded. 8)


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> Um...that's a dangerous question like when your girlfriend/wife asks you if she looks fat in her jeans. What if my answer offends you?!
> 
> I mean this as a huge compliment, it has a 90's vibe to it. Musically one of the tracks reminds me a bit of The Killjoys, another one a bit of the Cure. A bit of Superchunk and The Promise Ring.
> 
> ...


That doesn't offend me at all. In fact, those are huge compliments as these are more of our "pop oriented" songs. We have some other songs that are a bit more shoegaze in nature. Funny you should mention The Cure because after I wrote the music to 100 to 1, I wanted to scrap it because I thought it sounded like "Inbetween Days". Then I thought, what the heck, let's put some Bass VI in there and pay tribute to the fact that they're one of my all time favourite bands. 

We're all in our mid-30's so we were all into Lush and Curve, so those are HUGE compliments - so, thank you!



sulphur said:


> Good point Dave about the '90s vibe, maybe why it hit home for me too.
> 
> You got to love a good female singer too.
> 
> Just downloaded. 8)


Thanks Sulphur! We actually went into this project with our influences on our sleeves. So the 90's definitely hit home for us too.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Got to see Tony in King of Foxes last night, for a 6-7 song set at the benefit. Great high energy rock! Bass player plays thru an old YBA-1 cranked up for a great distorted bass sound. The singer can really bring it live! Tony's AC30 c/w *THE MONSTER PEDAL BOARD FROM HELL *(I'm so jealous!) sounded fantastic. I actually heard a sound I'd never heard emitted from a guitar amp before, some sort of effect with his Digitech Whammy - great washes of noise that sounded reaalllly cool!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Awww thanks for the very kind words Kent. It was really our pleasure to play such an awesome event. I wish I could have stayed; but alas, the office duty calls.


----------

